# Mon iPad ne s'allume plus.



## DrPiquouze (29 Août 2010)

Salut à tous,

Mon iPad ne s'allume plus, il ne réagit pas quand je le branche sur son chargeur ou sur le Mac.
Que faire ?

Cordialement


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (29 Août 2010)

Il m'est arrivé la même chose cet été avec un application qui, lorsque l'Ipad se met en veille, bloquait l'ipad. J'ai résolu le problème en appuyant sur le bouton home et le bouton de mise en veille (en haut à gauche) jusqu'au redemarrage. Pour moi ça à suffit.


----------



## DrPiquouze (29 Août 2010)

Merci de ta réponse. Finalement, et pour moi aussi, j'ai réussi à le relancer, alors que je ne l'avais pas éteint, en appuyant comme toi sur le bouton de démarrage et le bouton Home. Mais il a fallu appuyer un bon moment, beaucoup plus que sur un iPhone par exemple, et ça m'a surpris et angoissé !
Cordialement


----------



## frankenwinnie (3 Novembre 2011)

Hello tout le monde.
Je relance le sujet car j'ai un gros soucis.

J'ai mon IPAD 2 depuis le mois d'Aout.
Il a été jailbreaké et a super bien fonctionné pendant 1 mois. 

Maintenant il ne s'allume plus.
Quand je le branche sur secteur il s'allume, mais redémarre toutes les 5 minutes.
dès que je le débranche il s'éteind.
Evidemment du coup il est pas reconnu par mon ordinateur.
j'ai viré Cydia, mais le problème persiste car un des fichiers est resté dedans.
j'ai tenté de réinitialiser complètement l'Ipad mais rien ne fait. 
J'ai même envoyé un email au développeur de Cydia, mais à ce jour pas de réponse.

Biensure je ne veux pas le ramener au magasin car je n'aurais pas droit à la garantie vu que jailbreaké.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà rencontré le problème? comment forcé un reset usine sachant que les manipulations habituelles ne foncitonnent pas?

Une chose est sûre, je ne jailbreakerai plus jamais mon IPAD.

Merci pour vos réponses qui je suis sûre vont m'aider.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2011)

frankenwinnie a dit:


> Une chose est sûre, je ne jailbreakerai plus jamais mon IPAD.


...voilà une excellente et sage décision !!!!!


----------



## PokerChichi (4 Novembre 2011)

Le Jailbreak ne fait rien de mal si on l'utilise correctement, il ne faut pas craché dessus.

Lorsque que tu vas dans : *Général -> Réinitialiser -> Réinitialiser tous les réglages*, ça ne fonctionne pas ?

Tu as essayé de faire une restauration depuis iTunes ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2011)

PokerChichi a dit:


> Le Jailbreak ne fait rien de mal si on l'utilise correctement, il ne faut pas craché dessus.


Loin de moi l'idée de cracher sur quoi ou qui que ce soit !
Je me pose simplement la question suivante : "Quand on achète Apple on est conscient qu'on achète un système "fermé" pour ne pas dire "verrouillé" ... on est d'accord ou pas d'accord avec ce principe ! ... si on n'est pas d'accord, pourquoi ne pas se retourner vers d'autres sytèmes plus permissifs ???".
D'autrepart, libre à chacun de jailbreaker ou non ... d'en tirer les conséquences et de prendre ses responsabilités ... mais quand je vois le nombre de demandes d'aides relatives à du matos jailbreaké, je me pose quand même certaines questions !


----------



## PokerChichi (5 Novembre 2011)

En me relisant, j'ai limité l'impression d'être agressif : desolé. 

Oui, le jailbreak est l'ouverture de iOS : j'imagine les forums Android, ça doit grouiller de demande d'aide.
Perso, le jailbreak, je l'utilise surtout sur mon iPhone, pour le desimlocké et donc éviter le blocage des opérateurs ! Quand on critique iOS parce que c'est un système fermé, je sors toujours l'argument du Jailbreak, en expliquant que si t veux bidouiller, et bien, tu peux !


Je corrige mon ancien post : *EFFACER CONTENU ...*


----------



## frankenwinnie (5 Novembre 2011)

PokerChichi a dit:


> Le Jailbreak ne fait rien de mal si on l'utilise correctement, il ne faut pas craché dessus.
> 
> Lorsque que tu vas dans : *Général -> Réinitialiser -> Réinitialiser tous les réglages*, ça ne fonctionne pas ?
> 
> Tu as essayé de faire une restauration depuis iTunes ?


Hello, 

J'ai tenté la désinstallation de Cydia, la réinitialisation complète, et vu qu'il ne fonctionne pas s'il n'est pas branché et que l'ordinateur n'est pas assez puissant pour la charge, je n'arrive pas à le mettre à jour avec Itunes... 
Si y a un moyen de permettre à l'ordinateur de charger l'Ipad, mon problème sera réglé je pense... mais là, je suis complètement bloquée.

Pour ce qui est du Jailbreak, ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai fais... mais mon mari...  mais ça ne change rien au problème on est d'accord.


----------



## PokerChichi (11 Novembre 2011)

Pour éviter que l'iPad ne s'enseigne lors de la mise à jour, chargé le à 100% en le branchant sur secteur. Ensuite, lançant la restauration. 

Le jailbreak peut provoquer une erreur lors de la restauration. Si cela vous arrive, dites le nous (et surtout, avec le numéro de l'erreur !)


----------



## frankenwinnie (17 Novembre 2011)

Hello,

L'Ipad ne charge pas, il reste bloqué à 97% et pourtant dès que je le débranche POUF plus rien... 
Je n'ai aucun code d'erreur la réinitialisation ne démarre même pas.

Si je dois l'envoyer en garantie combien va me coûter cette bêtise?


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour Frankenwinnie,

As-tu essayé de passer l'iPad en mode DFU? 
Voici la marche à suivre au cas où tu ne connaîtrais pas la manip:

Le passage en mode DFU permet de passer en 'mode récupération'

Passage en mode DFU :

- L'iPad doit être éteint et branché en USB à l'ordinateur.
- Appuyer 5 secondes sur le bouton 'Home'.
- Sans relâcher le bouton 'Home' : Appuyer sur le bouton 'Power' (pendant 10 secondes)
- Lâcher le bouton 'Power'.
- Maintenir encore 30 secondes le doigt sur le bouton 'Home'.

iTunes doit alors se lancer et afficher "iTunes a détecté un iPad en mode récupération ...."

A partir de là une restore complète est normalement possible. Cette méthode m'a tiré d'affaire un jour où j'avais supprimé par mégarde des paquets vitaux sous Cydia. Mon iPad rebootait sans cesse toutes les 30 secs :hein

Bonne chance et dis-nous si ça a résolu ton problème...


----------



## NQuoi (21 Novembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... mais quand je vois le nombre de demandes d'aides relatives à du matos jailbreaké, je me pose quand même certaines questions !



Quand je vois le nombre de personnes demandant de l'aide sur du matériel Apple non-jailbreaké..:rallyes:

Sinon, pour avoir vécu un moment de ce genre avec mon iPad, je conseille de reprendre d'abord son calme...
Puis de passer en mode DFU avec l'iPad branché au Mac (je ne sais plus si iTunes doit être lancé nécessairement avant)


----------



## frankenwinnie (21 Novembre 2011)

Hello j'ai fais tout ce que vous m'avez proposé, Itunes a réagit même si mon IPAD lui est resté inerte.
Il m'a proposé de le restauré. Mais il a plusieurs fois buggé avec l'erreur 1602.
J'ai donc vérifié chez Apple, déconnecté mon antivirus, mon parefeu, changé le port sur lequel l'USB était branché, mis Itunes à jour et tout recommencé... en administrateur...

Le point critique c'est "vérification de la restauration auprès d'Apple" 
mais l'erreur persiste... 

Je suis désespérée... aucune autre méthode connue?


----------



## NQuoi (21 Novembre 2011)

Tu as fait tout ce qui dit ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/ts1275?viewlocale=fr_FR ?
Y compris redémarrer le Mac?


----------



## frankenwinnie (22 Novembre 2011)

ouiiiiiii bouhouhou.... j'ai tout essayé...
Je suis à court d'idée


----------



## Fran6 (27 Août 2012)

Alors, ça s'est terminé comment cette histoire ?

De mon côté, j'ai tout essayé en suivant ce topic et rien ne change. Mon iPad ne redémarre pas. En fait, la pomme apparaît pour 5 secondes et disparaît. Et revient 30 secondes plus tard et redisparaît. J'avoue que je ne sais plus quoi faire... :-/

Quelqu'un aurait une idée peut-être ? Merci


----------



## Sanseverese (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je vous explique mon problèmeJ'ai fait tomber mon Ipad et il y a un tout petit coup sur lun des coins gauche du bouton power*
Cependant, lIpad a continué a fonctionner sans problèmes. Il y a quelques jours, alors que nous lutilisions, il sest éteint et depuis il ny a plus moyen de lallumer. Je ne sais pas si ce problème est du à la chute qui a eu lieu 3 mois auparavant.
Vu que jai lApple Care Protection Plan, je me suis rendue dans une boutique Apple. Mais à cause du petit coup dans le coin, ils refusent catégoriquement danalyser le problème. La seule proposition quils me font est den racheter un nouveau.*

J ai essayé plusieurs fois de mettre mon iPad en mode DFU *il répond pas . Aider moi stp
**


----------



## couriludo (24 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème, après deux ans du jour au lendemain plus moyen de démarrer mon ipad 2 sans devoir passer par Itune et la restauration... après plusieurs tentative via Itune je parvenais à le restaurer et à le garder un certain temps à condition de ne plus l'éteindre  ni le mettre en veille ou alors une fois sur le secteur... cela à duré 15 jour, maintenant Itune reconnait l'ipade, souhaite le restaurer mais une fois la Pomme présente et la Barre de téléchargement présente il ne se passe plus rien "Ipade en attente"... quelqu'un pourrait me dire quoi faire, je pense avoir tout testé est suis à la recherche de nouvelles idées
d'avance merci


----------



## enzy (3 Novembre 2013)

Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé la même chose cet été avec un application qui, lorsque l'Ipad se met en veille, bloquait l'ipad. J'ai résolu le problème en appuyant sur le bouton home et le bouton de mise en veille (en haut à gauche) jusqu'au redemarrage. Pour moi ça à suffit.


 
un grand merci pour cette technique !!!
j'eatait sur le point de craquer, j'ai tout mon boulot dans mon Ipad et là tu viens de m'enlever un gros gros stress de ouf !!!:rateau:


----------



## Le Mascou (4 Novembre 2013)

enzy a dit:


> un grand merci pour cette technique !!!
> j'eatait sur le point de craquer, j'ai tout mon boulot dans mon Ipad et là tu viens de m'enlever un gros gros stress de ouf !!!:rateau:



On ne le dira jamais assez: faire des sauvegardes ! En plus avec iCloud, rien de plus facile. Non mais oh !


----------



## petardman (9 Mars 2014)

Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé la même chose cet été avec un application qui, lorsque l'Ipad se met en veille, bloquait l'ipad. J'ai résolu le problème en appuyant sur le bouton home et le bouton de mise en veille (en haut à gauche) jusqu'au redemarrage. Pour moi ça à suffit.


merci


----------



## aziz64 (2 Avril 2014)

Je remercie infiniment Enzy pour le conseil ca a marché à merveille

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------

Je suis heureux d'être parmi vous 
Au fait je remercie tout le monde et en particulier napoleonsolo3


----------



## Zoenobie (20 Mars 2015)

Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé la même chose cet été avec un application qui, lorsque l'Ipad se met en veille, bloquait l'ipad. J'ai résolu le problème en appuyant sur le bouton home et le bouton de mise en veille (en haut à gauche) jusqu'au redemarrage. Pour moi ça à suffit.




Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé la même chose cet été avec un application qui, lorsque l'Ipad se met en veille, bloquait l'ipad. J'ai résolu le problème en appuyant sur le bouton home et le bouton de mise en veille (en haut à gauche) jusqu'au redemarrage. Pour moi ça à suffit.





Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé la même chose cet été avec un application qui, lorsque l'Ipad se met en veille, bloquait l'ipad. J'ai résolu le problème en appuyant sur le bouton home et le bouton de mise en veille (en haut à gauche) jusqu'au redemarrage. Pour moi ça à suffit.


----------



## Zoenobie (20 Mars 2015)

J'aimerais dire un grand MERCI  à NAPOLEON3solo grâce à qui j'ai réveillé mon IPad que je croyais HS.
☺.¿


Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé la même chose cet été avec un application qui, lorsque l'Ipad se met en veille, bloquait l'ipad. J'ai résolu le problème en appuyant sur le bouton home et le bouton de mise en veille (en haut à gauche) jusqu'au redemarrage. Pour moi ça à suffit.


----------



## laurel95 (13 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour.mon Ipad rétina 3 ne s'allume plus vrèment depuis  hier.entre j'étais confronté au mème problemes et pour qu'il s'allume je devais le brancher au secteur pendant 5 a 10 min environs bien que la baterie soit entierement charger.mais depuis hier j'ai tout essayer quand je le branche au secteur il a l'air de vouloire démarrer et s'eteint encore.tant tot  c'est le logo de la batterie en charge qui s'affiche tant tot c'est la pomme et ainsi de suite tout le temp sans s'alumer et a repeter le meme processusaider moi svp


----------



## laurel95 (13 Septembre 2015)

laurel95 a dit:


> Bonjour.mon Ipad rétina 3 ne s'allume plus vrèment depuis  hier.entre temp j'étais confronté au mème problemes et pour qu'il s'allume je devais le brancher au secteur pendant 5 a 10 min environs bien que la baterie soit entierement charger.mais depuis hier j'ai tout essayer quand je le branche au secteur il a l'air de vouloire démarrer et s'eteint encore.tant tot  c'est le logo de la batterie en charge qui s'affiche tant tot c'est la pomme et ainsi de suite tout le temp sans s'alumer et a repeter le meme processus aider moi svp


----------



## karfipiernoalaur (15 Octobre 2015)

bonjour,
mon iPad a fait une petite chute et il ne s 'allume plus du tout, il n'est pas cassé.
Est ce qu'il y aurait une solution ou pas?


----------



## Sasha64196 (28 Décembre 2015)

Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé la même chose cet été avec un application qui, lorsque l'Ipad se met en veille, bloquait l'ipad. J'ai résolu le problème en appuyant sur le bouton home et le bouton de mise en veille (en haut à gauche) jusqu'au redemarrage. Pour moi ça à suffit.


Merci beaucoup javais très peur je mon iPad ne marchait plus parce que sa fait 4 ans que je lavait c'est le tout premier merci maintenant sa remarche !


----------



## Patou-trizay (21 Septembre 2018)

petardman a dit:


> merci


Bravo, même chose pour moi ! J'ai fait ce que tu as dit "bouton home + allumage en haut à droite" jusqu'à l'apparition du logo "Apple" et pfut, ÇA REMARCHE !!!!!
Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## Patou-trizay (21 Septembre 2018)

petardman a dit:


> merci





Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé la même chose cet été avec un application qui, lorsque l'Ipad se met en veille, bloquait l'ipad. J'ai résolu le problème en appuyant sur le bouton home et le bouton de mise en veille (en haut à gauche) jusqu'au redemarrage. Pour moi ça à suffit.


Super efficaces ces forums ! Ça date de 2010 mais le problème est toujours d'actualité puisque je viens de "débloquer" le mien aujourd'hui...Démarrage + home, quelques secondes (le temps qu'apparaisse le logo d'Apple) et bingo, comme s'il n'était rien arrivé. Merci beaucoup et...À bientôt ! Patou.


----------

